# Will Grant go in and out of the lineup like this all year?



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Grant's play has some what dropped off in the past few games and I think the reason is because he was in and out of the lineup in some games. That is great they are resting him through the season but I hope it is not a week to week thing. Because Tracy needs to player with Grant and vis versa. They need to get the connection together. In the begining of the season they were awesome together but just think how better they could be if they play longer with each other. And Shawn Kemp has put in some good games in the past fue weeks, but I think they need Mike Miller to pick up the scoring even more and maybe give Humphrey some more time at PF. And I hope Burke doesn't start to trail off as the season goes on.

P.S. When is Steven Hunter going to come back off the IL?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Quite Frankly yes until after all-star break and then guaranteed they will ride that ankle till they or his season over


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

It's starting to really bother me. He's missing so many games because of that sore ankle. I don't even think he's going to play against Miami tomorrow. Let's trade him or something. We need a PF or C. Let's see some offers we get for Hill and Miller. It's for the best.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> It's starting to really bother me. He's missing so many games because of that sore ankle. I don't even think he's going to play against Miami tomorrow. Let's trade him or something. We need a PF or C. Let's see some offers we get for Hill and Miller. It's for the best.


If you trade Hill and or Miller where is your small forward?????


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> If you trade Hill and or Miller where is your small forward?????


Well who's our Power Forward right now? Pat Garrity. He could go over to Small Foward where he belongs and we would have the good PF we got from trading miller and hill starting.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> Well who's our Power Forward right now? Pat Garrity. He could go over to Small Foward where he belongs and we would have the good PF we got from trading miller and hill starting.


So you would start Pat garrity who is slow as molasses and what power forward would either of them bring. Now with a trade who's the backup small forward. bad bad trade


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Actually, I think this is a good idea. We can trade Hill, Miller, or Garrity for a real powerforward. I think a Shareef for Hill trade would be fair. Or Stromile Swift for Mike Miller. Or Antonio Davis for Mike Miller and Garrity.

We can trade up to 2 of those 3 guys. That way, not only do we get a PF, we get to keep a quality SF.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

I think that the willingness to trade anyone is one of the ugly things about the NBA. Hill has showed flashes and when he and T-Mac play together, which they will more often than not, they are a fantastic 1-2 punch that most teams cannot handle. Don't trade him


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

those trade scenerios wouldnt happen... only the swift for miller would.. i mean, u really think that toronto would be willing to EVER help orlando again after we took tmac from them? plus toronto is weak up front right now... they wouldnt want garrity and miller for davis. it'll never happen


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

trade Miller to the Warriors.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Well you can't get good big men in return for good swing men. You could only get a mediocre PF in exchange for a swingman like Hill or Miller so it really isn't worth dealing for.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Shareef Abdul-Rahim isn't a mediocre PF. He's ranked 7 or so in efficiency. Imagine if he's on this team. Hill, Reef, and T-Mac. That's 3 of the 10 most efficient players, 2 of which are top 5(T-Mac and Hill). A guy like Reef is exactly what Magic needs: a quality big man.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

That is what I'm saying man. You can't get a good PF like Shareef by giving up just a good swingman. THey just arent equal value


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't think getting Reef is totally impossible. He's a very underrated player because he's never had much success. The hawks just might trade him if magic offers them Pat Garrity, and then 1 or 2 big men.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Ya right you wish

Reef is a 21/9 type of guy and an annual all star. You don't get all star big men by only giving up scrubby shooters like Garrity


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

But he's very underrated. The hawks themselves don't realise how good Reef is. I think they just might do it, if we trade say, Horace Grant and Garrity.

Also, the Grant Hill and Reef trade doesn't look so bad now, does it? Mike Miller has finally emerged as a solid role player, so Grant Hill is no longer needed. His ankle is too big of a risk anyway, and he'll be sitting out 50% of the time. Do you want one of your best players sitting out during the playoffs? No.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> But he's very underrated. The hawks themselves don't realise how good Reef is. I think they just might do it, if we trade say, Horace Grant and Garrity.
> 
> Also, the Grant Hill and Reef trade doesn't look so bad now, does it? Mike Miller has finally emerged as a solid role player, so Grant Hill is no longer needed. His ankle is too big of a risk anyway, and he'll be sitting out 50% of the time. Do you want one of your best players sitting out during the playoffs? No.


Grant Hilll is very injury prone. 

I think if we could keep Miller and TMAc and get Rahim then that would be a steal. As it stands now, if Miller, Hill and TMAC are starting then there is no real set point guard. Hill and Tmac switch alot of who is the point. If we got Rahim then we can strictly have Miller at the 3 and TMAc at two guard.

Rahim can get the magic 20-10 a night. IF i werte the Hawks tho i wouldnt want Hill, his contract, and his injurys for their best player. 

But as a Magic fan i love it


----------

